# been a while....but I'm still around ha



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

been a few laying around


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

good night!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice kill for sure!!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

yep they are still thick over my way. trying to get out tonight.sitting on ready. soon as this wind lays down i'm going 8/8


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

JVALH didn't do as good as you.was in the wrong spot.water was so muddy surprised i got any. but got 10 no size to them try again tonight.report back later


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

spearfisher59 said:


> JVALH didn't do as good as you.was in the wrong spot.water was so muddy surprised i got any. but got 10 no size to them try again tonight.report back later


blowing to dern much right now. Was planning on going tonight but I aint going and fighting the wind. aint like i have room in the freezer anyways. already had to haul a bunch of fish to grandmas house and rent out space in her freezer.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

wind is supposed to lay about 9pm to 5 or less good luck


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

spearfisher59 said:


> wind is supposed to lay about 9pm to 5 or less good luck


None of my forecasts show that ha. Everything says south 10-15 all night and through the weekend that I’ve seen. Gonna keep an eye on it though


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

been some filthy water last couple trips but at least the wind laid enough to pick out a few through the murk. one big boy 25" 6.8lbs


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

that's some nice one ! last trip had 13.like you water was dirty had to stick'em with in 3 feet of shore line.8/10/19 i'm sitting on ready again!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Im gonna give it a try tonight my self are you guys doing better the later at night you go :thumbsup:


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

GIggaMon said:


> Im gonna give it a try tonight my self are you guys doing better the later at night you go :thumbsup:


havent been in a couple weeks. once gator season got close started focusing on that. there was a little jubilee about a week or so ago some folks got in on and a few good nights after that. Just got everything caught up around the house from being MIA there for 10 days chasing gators so prob gonna get back after em here soon.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

95% of the time i go as soon as i can turn the lights on.heard about the jubilee some of the commercial waders gigged over 100#.


----------

